

Startup Black Friday - ovechtrick
http://www.producthunt.com/e/black-friday-startup-toolkit

======
fmotlik
A Great "Which services should I look into when starting to build my product"
list. Love product hunt for many reasons, but it's so easy with the lists to
just go in and select what the community thinks are the best.

------
ovechtrick
check the comments for the deals/coupon codes. Segment, mixpanel & mention
have pretty good ones

